# 208V or 230V? Help please....



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Most ones I have seen have an fla listed for 208 and 230. There isn't any wiring difference on a normal motor. I would guess that if this is a packaged piece of equipment with a starter in it that they set the overloads for 208. 

Look at the nameplate and see if it gives three amperage ratings. Sometimes it says the 208 amperage in a different area on the nameplate.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

I forgot to include a picture of the nameplate. 









I don't see anything for 208V, that's why I'm confused...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

read the label again.

you missed the part that says:

USABLE AT 208 v


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

wildleg said:


> read the label again.
> 
> you missed the part that says:
> 
> USABLE AT 208 v


Damn! I did miss that - all 10 times I looked at it!


----------

